# Green Bean Bundles Wrapped in Bacon



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2003)

Green Bean Bundles Wrapped in Bacon

10 slices bacon 
1 pound fresh green beans 
1 cube beef bouillon 
4 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 teaspoons soy sauce 
2 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 


Preheat oven to 350° degrees F.

Cook bacon until partially cooked. Drain on paper towel and cut each piece in half.

Bring a large pot of water to a boil if you don't have a vegetable steamer.  Place the green beans on a cookie cooking rack or use your steamer basket over the boiling water. Cover with a lid so steam does not escape. Steam for a few minutes until the green beans are just done. Set  aside reserving about 2 cups of the water and dissolve the bouillon cube in the water.

Take 4 or 5 green beans (4 or 5) and wrap them with a piece of bacon. Secure the bacon with a toothpick if necessary.  Place the bundles in a shallow baking dish. 

In a saucepan over medium heat combine the reserved water with the Worcestershire sauce, soy sauce, butter, brown sugar, and garlic powder. Stir until the sugar is dissolved completely.

Pour the sauce over the bundles and bake in a preheated 350° F (175° C) oven for 20 minutes or until the bacon is done.


----------



## Reese (Dec 18, 2003)

mmmm that sounds really good, will definitly have to try them


----------

